# [SOLVED] Config file failed to load



## kdsres (Dec 6, 2010)

I am trying to update my firmware on my Android tablet, and to do so, must install the Rockchip USB driver, (RK3066 USB) but my two Windows 7 computers, and my Vista laptop, all refuse to install the driver, and I get
the "Config file failed to load" message, and then the mini program that installs the update opens, but in Chinese, and as soon as I select the update it is to install, I get the "RKBatchTool has stopped working. A problem has caused the program to stop working." message. And of course, windows can't find a solution.
Anyone know what I need to do to make this work? I have wasted two days trying all methods I can find.:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Config file failed to load*

Hi and Welcome to TSF! - You say that you are running Windows 7 however your profile states Windows XP. Please change that so we do not get confused in future posts.

Make and model number of the tablet?

Where did you get the driver from?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Config file failed to load*

See if this helps: TimelessV88 Edition 1 - SlateDroid.com


----------



## kdsres (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Config file failed to load*

Thanks for all answers. Have a PiPO M8 (LOVE IT!). Got update and rock chip driver from the manufacturer. Tried all answers, then realized my computer did not recognise the Chinese language symbols in the package name. Renamed to English, and all went as it should. Problem free installation. Thanks again!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Config file failed to load*

Glad you got it working!


----------

